# is mjf juicing?



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

If he is, he's doing it wrong.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If he is that is his business and his choice :draper2


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

That doesn’t look like juice to me. Just looks like he’s been hitting the gym hard. A few more of them could stand to follow his lead.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wrestling fans in 2019: if you're not a walking stick you must be juicing :brock4

It's good to see MJF cares about his look unlike most of the guys on the roster.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I don’t think he is, he’s just putting in that work.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Doesn't look unnatural. Tbh that's what all good wrestlers do. Even guys like AJ Styles and Rollins who are "smaller" guys have been insanely athletic at times and you need to work out to do that. A lot of wrestlers in both the indies and WWE should work out more, partially for "the look" and partially for the edge it gives you in performance. Young AJ Styles did some actual insane shit, the flippy guys today should be matching that or more. I respect him for putting in the work, dude has insane potential and it seems like he's looking to capitalise on it so well fucking played.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> during fight for the fallen jim ross mentioned how mjf has been lifting to beef up
> 
> the gains from the last couple of months have been astonishing
> 
> ...


That doesn't look anything remotely close to a guy that is juicing. If you are already in decent enough shape beforehand and follow a proper (and consistent) workout routine while eating the right food, you can absolutely get this type of build in just a couple months.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We need more juicers today.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> We need more juicers today.












We also need coke back in wrestling. It raises mic skill and charisma attributes.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I personally don't care about juicing in wrestling. Let all of 'em juice, I say, it's not a real sport anyway.

Complaining about pro wrestlers juicing is about as logical as complaining that Stallone juices for his roles as Rocky or Rambo.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

No.

I know it's a novel concept for most people here, but such things as Gyms and workouts exist. 

You really gotta stick with it, though. Starting with a jog after work/dinner is a good way to start.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

This isn't a bragging thing because I'm laughably scrawny now, but in high school and college I was naturally bigger than that. My life was getting stoned, eating an insane amount of protein rich food, and hitting the gym for three to five hours five or six days a week.

Because of all the rampant steroid use in sports, wrestling and Hollywood people don't realize that, depending on a person's natural body type, someone can bulk up quickly and get huge and/or cut if they put in the work.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

He doesn't look like he is juicing at all to be honest.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I assume all well paid wrestlers are on roids unless proven otherwise. Jimmy Wang Yang, Edge, and Shane Helm have popped for roids after all.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

He doesn't even have that insane of a body, definitely doable naturally.

However, if you're a wrestler and not on gear, you are retarded.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

wouldnt be surprised if both him and matt jackson are dipping into some entry level juice by the random amount of gains in short time. its wrestling, kinda comes with the territory, that stuff always gunna be around....they got a cable TV debut to look good for, so if there was ever a reason to give that stuff a go youd think now is it


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Compared to their agents, no:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155965923766890498


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If you think thats a steroid body you need to be IQ tested.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

dont know who he is but his body shape doesnt look unnatural at all from my view.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

You think a young man already well-conditioned couldn't get that way in about half a year? If he was around people who really knew how to use all sorts of performance-enhancing drugs, testosterone, anabolic steroids and beyond, and working at that for half a year, he would look outrageously different than that picture.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> I personally don't care about juicing in wrestling. Let all of 'em juice, I say, it's not a real sport anyway.
> 
> Complaining about pro wrestlers juicing is about as logical as complaining that Stallone juices for his roles as Rocky or Rambo.











Been saying that shit.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I assume all well paid wrestlers are on roids unless proven otherwise. Jimmy Wang Yang, Edge, and Shane Helm have popped for roids after all.


Indeed. It's still baffling to me that in 2019, fans still can't seem to grasp that the vast majority of wrestlers are on steroids or some form of PEDs.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Wtf lol, I look bigger tham him.

Dudes physique more than say natural.. It's pretty average. He is on nothing.

I hope he gets on some gear, his lack of size is his only weakness.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Has OP ever been to a gym in his entire life lmao, I think that deserves 3 pages of conversation more than this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> Indeed. It's still baffling to me that in 2019, fans still can't seem to grasp that the vast majority of wrestlers are on steroids or some form of PEDs.


I think it's because in general people still only associate steroids with bulky hulk looking folk. Like I don't know how many normal looking athletes need to pop for steroids before folk get anybody could be on them


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol i look bigger than him and I'm pure. Nice try though


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Been saying that shit.


Roids make everything better. Baseball was better when everyone was juiced and hitting 500 foot homeruns. Same thing applies to wrestling.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Even if he is so what? Isn't that what y'all want anyways? For wrestlers to all look like Bodybuilders that can barely move?


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't think MJF is on anything because he doesn't look exceptionally big or lean, although he does look better than he looked before. 

I don't entirely know why people are so insistent steroids have left wrestling. Maybe illegal PED's are less common but HRT (hormone replacement therapy) seems to be utilized by some talent which involves taking testosterone to help regulate the users testosterone levels.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SPCDRI said:


> You think a young man already well-conditioned couldn't get that way in about half a year? If he was around people who really knew how to use all sorts of performance-enhancing drugs, testosterone, anabolic steroids and beyond, and working at that for half a year, he would look outrageously different than that picture.


Dont make jokes like that, John is a supreme being in Rambo LOL. So hyped for the new one in September


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

if he is not he should


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you think thats a steroid body you need to be IQ tested.


That's not how it works.

Here is Randy Orton in 2012, when he was caught with Dianabol (steroids) on his person:










Clearly, not a 'steroid body'. Worse than my body and I don't even use Creatine.

This misconception that steroids users only look like Scott Steiner, with 4% bodyfat, is funny. Some people have shit genetics, some people are lazy.

I would say the majority of all juicers (i.e. gymbros who are pissed that they didn't get jacked in 9 weeks) aren't using properly. And fucking up their kidneys, liver and joints for nothing. And getting fat ('muh calories').


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> That doesn’t look like juice to me. Just looks like he’s been hitting the gym hard. A few more of them could stand to follow his lead.


 I laughed very hard and I agree with you lol.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Dont know, dont care.


----------



## DeckOfCards (Jun 17, 2014)

Funny how so many people here have bodies better then MJF/RKO, i never see you guys walking around!


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome pic. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

No, but I wish he was. I love juice. Makes everything better. Agree with whoever said we need to bring the blow back too. These clean, geek, crossfit nerds dont draw a dime.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I think it's because in general people still only associate steroids with bulky hulk looking folk. Like I don't know how many normal looking athletes need to pop for steroids before folk get anybody could be on them


The biggest users are all the pretty boy physique guys. If you had to ask me who was running the most stuff for the longest, it'd be guys like Orton, Ziggler, etc. Orton got busted multiple times for unapproved PEDs. 

I'm a fat slob, but every man in the world at one point read about this stuff, saw what it does to people who use it properly does to them. John "Doctor's Note" Cena in his prime was blowing Mr. Olympias out of the water and you had delusional people swearing he was natty, and then any time an average at best physique guy takes a shower, goes to the tanning salon, hits the weight, eats his steak and gets a clue...

:nash

"Is this even achievable without steroids?"

lolololololololololololol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SPCDRI said:


> The biggest users are all the pretty boy physique guys. If you had to ask me who was running the most stuff for the longest, it'd be guys like Orton, Ziggler, etc. Orton got busted multiple times for unapproved PEDs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those guys you named were on roids. But in sports we've seen enough non-musclehead athletes pop to kill the idea of just muscular folk use it. Plus some roids aren't even about gaining muscle.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, look at all the stuff the boxers get busted for. Like anavar and clenbuterol and then they blame it on tainted Latin American meat.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> I personally don't care about juicing in wrestling. Let all of 'em juice, I say, it's not a real sport anyway.


So what if it's not a real sport? They still shouldn't do it. It can have a negative impact on your body.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> So what if it's not a real sport? They still shouldn't do it. It can have a negative impact on your body.


The whole business has a negative impact on their bodies. Like football, and to an extent hockey. These guys are beat to hell before they hit 40. 

I don’t know — these guys know what they’re getting themselves into. I say, if they want to take physique-enhancing substances to add to the show, let ‘em, but within reason, and under a doctor’s supervision. You can’t argue the fact that part of the spectacle that pro wrestling used to be was seeing these larger-than-life monsters with their larger-than-life personalities, neither of which there’s very much of any more. Hell, they’re already obviously allowing it for a choice few, so what’s the difference.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> So what if it's not a real sport? They still shouldn't do it. It can have a negative impact on your body.


Uh, so can wrestling... Hell, working out so stressfully can, too

There are safe ways to do steroids and other PED's so that the chances of experiencing negative side effects are greatly decreased.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I like he is adding some muscles. Right now he looks like Miz 2.0 anything that separates him from that look would be good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SPCDRI said:


> Yeah, look at all the stuff the boxers get busted for. Like anavar and clenbuterol and then they blame it on tainted Latin American meat.


Those are always hilarious, "it wasn't me using steroids, it was the cows sir" :lmao


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

wondering what does a non juicing body looks like to OP.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

AlternateDemise said:


> So what if it's not a real sport? They still shouldn't do it. It can have a negative impact on your body.


Honestly, using probably has a better impact on your body because of the ramifications of what they are doing. Taking bumps year round without steroids to recover? That's fucking hard.

They should ALL be on gear, even if it's not for getting the best physique possible.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I never cared if wrestlers were juicing. The more the merrier I say. It's theater, not a sport.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't think MJF is juicing, i just think he's hitting the gym a lot more so he can look his absolute best for when the weekly show starts. He's looking might fine i may add.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I try not to make judgments on PEDs based on ‘eye test’ (although acne and other distinguishing characteristics do make me wonder about some athletes, including some pro wrestlers), but is it known if AEW is going to institute drug testing (as well as have they hired a qualified medical staff for concussion protocols)?

Sorry if that’s answered, I didn’t read the whole thread. Just made me wonder.

Also, since WWE is often criticized for lack of insurance (they do pay out of pocket for surgeries) and for using wrestlers as independent contractors, does AEW (being that it’s owned by a billionaire) hire them as employees with full benefits, pension plan, etc.? How is their company structured as it relates to talent?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> I try not to make judgments on PEDs based on ‘eye test’ (although acne and other distinguishing characteristics do make me wonder about some athletes, including some pro wrestlers), but is it known if AEW is going to institute drug testing (as well as have they hired a qualified medical staff for concussion protocols)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wrestlers are still independent contractors. Only the backstage workers which the Elite and Jericho happen to be, get health care. Though Tony and Cody said they'll look into health care when it makes sense, which is business for "fuck no that's not ever happening". Right now the only business/health advantage they have over WWE is less working dates as of now.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I dont care about wrestlers juicing either but dont lie to yourselves... yall laughed at Jinder Mahals body, dont you


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Honestly, using probably has a better impact on your body because of the ramifications of what they are doing. Taking bumps year round without steroids to recover? That's fucking hard.
> 
> They should ALL be on gear, even if it's not for getting the best physique possible.


For steroids to even matter in that case, you'd need to take more than the amount that's recommended.


----------

